# Site with a ton of kings pics



## azadism (Jun 4, 2002)

I just stumbled across another kings board. Content is not so great, but they have a ton of good quality pics of all the kings players. http://www.kings.cc


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Good site.....


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

You know what a better site is? 
It's www.MB10.cjb.net


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That site is almost exactly the same as this site. Either it's a coincidence...or someone is copying. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ThEMvP *
> You know what a better site is?
> It's www.MB10.cjb.net


cool site!


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

Thanks!


----------

